# Main > News >  Fantasy Map - Map Pack - Fallen Statues

## Sapiento

FALLEN STATUES

_Only ruins remain where once the glory of old kings ruled! Discover the secrets of the ancient ruins_.

My second encounter map is now available. The gamers can move between ruined, giant stone heads and crumbling obelisks.



This map pack contains a
- ready for print DIN A4 multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print letter size multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print DIN A4 greyscale multiple-page-.pdf
- ready for print letter size greyscale multiple-page-.pdf
- a .jpg file of the map with grid for VTT or print in one piece
- a .jpg file of the map without grid for VTT or print in one piece

Each square on the .pdf is one inch.

Available at RPGNow and DriveThruRPG for USD 2.99

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

More awesome work by Sapiento! Keep up the quality releases and I'm sure you'll be rolling in cash in no time!

----------


## tilt

looks great sapiento - hope you sell a bunch  :Wink:

----------

